# no log just yet,but some old pics of me competing



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

Some more pics with some I have already downloaded 1994-1996 compition years. Winning the Mr.maine title.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 1, 2014)

Great physique, looks like lots of hours and effort was put into achieving it.  I hope you don't mind answering a few questions:
1. What was your body weight in those pics? Also how tall are you? 
2. What were your typical off season and pre contest doses / cycles? Did you ever come off and PCT or blast and cruise? 
3  I understand that you don't compete any more, do you still workout? I am interested to see what your body looks like now, do you mind posting a current picture? 
4. Are you on TRT now?
5. Did you experience any health issues or complications caused by PED use?


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lmao , i pretty much asked the same questions on another thread he posted ...


----------



## Dannie (Sep 1, 2014)

You know that saying, great mind... oh, never mind.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

Dannie said:


> You know that saying, great mind... oh, never mind.


Thanks for well wishes guys,and yes I will get some current pics up in the next couple weeks,those pics I was a middle weight 176 1/2 always came in at the top of my class,better than in the middle of the class and you never want to be in the bottom of any class,there is 22 lbs between each class in the NPC so when you stand next to a guy as short as myself at 5'7" when he is 15 lbs heavier than you at same BF you end up looking really small lol,i only did one show as a light heavy and I came in at 183lbs right where I said you never wanted to be,well I now know why lol,because you will look smaller than you ever thought possible. I hardly used drugs compared to the builders of today,and even though I had a great diet tision and advise from Chris Aceto,we only tried humatrope once along with slin humulin r and m short and long chain,but I was already hard and lean than so we never saw great results from it,and getting it from Lilly was pricy to say the least,my fave was AD-50 and test suspension,along with some winny thrown in,i always trained as heavy as hell for 6-12 reps right up to a week out from ground zero contest day,cut all cardio a week out and posed like hell and clen and t3 and t4 some light dierectics are your friend,added in some lean beef a day or so before and presto veins started to pop and hardness was off the charts. off season weight around 210lbs contest weight 176lbs  I could barley make weight in the morning off,so I would have to run stairs,piss,shit whatever it took to make weight,than after carb loading that little bit before prejudging I would step on stage around 180-181lbs it don't take much glycogen when you have been so fucken dry for such a long time to bring in the water,trick is just the right amount of water w/out spilling over. hey I hope this helps some.


----------



## Lift-on (Sep 1, 2014)

^^^^ nice post.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> ^^^^ nice post.


Thanks,if i can help anyone with any questions about training or diet just ask,maybe one of my tips can help.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 1, 2014)

The brother second from the left should have got some spray dark or something.  He looks fucking green.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> The brother second from the left should have got some spray dark or something. He looks fucking green.


Funny i remember him looking just as you describe too..lol


----------

